# Autotrail Ducato Headlamp Protectors/beam benders



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

There has been much discussion around this topic. It has been mentioned that you can fit headlamp protectors that have positional marking where one can place black tape to prevent glare to oncoming traffic whilst abroad.

Having waited a couple of weeks for said protectors, ordered I might add from a Fiat dealer, I have now been told that they are no longer supplied in the UK.

The only other supplier is out of stock and will not be getting new supplies until after I return from my holiday from Europe. 

What do I do? I could stick black tape directly to the headlamp but as they are made of plastic I was wondering whether this could cause problems. I will not even attempt to fit the ones from Halfords - they make too much mess. Last time I used them, on a different vehicle, I never managed to remove all the gunk. Petrol was suggested as a way of removing it but I would think this would damage plastic. Your help would be appreciated


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What year Ducato?
http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/polycarbonate_protectors.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bacchus said:


> Having waited a couple of weeks for said protectors, ordered I might add from a Fiat dealer, I have now been told that *they are no longer supplied in the UK*.


Cobblers!! 8O

Try Climairuk.com >> here <<

The photo shows the wrong model, but don't worry - it's just a stock photo and is the same for all of them.

They are excellent, arrive quickly, and have two sets of sticky masks which can be re-used a number of times. The protectors are also marked so you know where to put the masks.

Hope this helps

Dave 

Edited for clarity.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You are supposed to use neat windscreen washer fluid to remove the gue.Tells you on the fitting instructions. If you remove them as soon as you get back should be ok.
Try not to drive in the dark and it will not affect the lens.
When we went over last November we were told the French police were stopping all English vans with out them.

Andy


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for all your replies. Will phone these suppliers and make a rush order - if they're in stock

Kind regards


----------

